# New CPC-A full certification



## gemlynT (Jun 9, 2010)

Hello everyone. I have a question about meeting the experience requirement for full CPC certification. From my understanding, I need two years experience. I've completed 80 hour coding course which waive the one year. I've worked in the medical billing over three years which consist of coding. Can this experience also waive the other year? Can someone answer this please?

Thank you


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Jun 9, 2010)

Well you will need the letter written still to show your job experience from them. I think they might accept that but your best bet would be to call the aapc and ask them. They should be able to give you your answer.


----------

